# Pet Care services in Shropshire



## Joules27 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hello all,

Do you live in Telford or surrounding areas and have pets?
Do you work long hours and worry about leaving your pets at home?
Would you consider a dog walker to visit your pets while your at work?
Do you worry about booking a holiday if you cant find someone to look after your beloved pets?

If you answered yes to any of the above i maybe able to help you. 
I am a fully insured, and have qualifications in animal care and management including exotics and farm animals. 

I offer an extensive range of pet care servcies from dog walking, pet boarding, doggy day care and more. 

Please contact me for more information.


----------



## Nataliem (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi can you tell me what area your in and what the daycare charges are?
Thanks


----------

